# My new build it yourself sawmill and rail bed.



## J & L Creations (Jun 1, 2016)

This last 4 day weekend was a workout for an old man like me, but I got through it. Almost completed the welding on my 24' sawmill rail, still a few things left to do on the band saw part of the mill, then I can install the log stops on the rail. After all this is complete, I'll be taking the saw apart, sand blasting, painting then reassembling to completion. I plan on a video of the build as I built it all. Here's, the rail as we left it Monday evening.


----------



## Blisters (Jun 1, 2016)

Double J Creations said:


> This last 4 day weekend was a workout for an old man like me, but I got through it. Almost completed the welding on my 24' sawmill rail, still a few things left to do on the band saw part of the mill, then I can install the log stops on the rail. After all this is complete, I'll be taking the saw apart, sand blasting, painting then reassembling to completion. I plan on a video of the build as I built it all. Here's, the rail as we left it Monday evening.
> View attachment 505992


Looks good. Let me know when you have finished, so I can come pick it up.


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 1, 2016)

Yea, I knew I should not have installed a tongue, axle, wheels and tires.


----------



## Tuplin86 (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice. Look forward to the video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 1, 2016)

Tuplin86 said:


> Very nice. Look forward to the video. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tuplin, it's been a long row to hoe building this machine, 8 months in the designing and building of it, but it's going to be well worth it with all the added features for ease of use. This sawmill is hand made, much thought and effort went into the building of it. To see it all come together and to be almost finished makes it all worth while.


----------



## Cedar Eater (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks good. Does that tongue assembly come off?


----------



## Czech_Made (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks great already. Is the tongue detachable?


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, the tongue is removable. Along with the wheels also being removed, using the 10 legs over the entire length of the rail bed (5 on each side), I can level the rail bed on uneven ground. Doing this I can leave it on a job site without to much worry of someone making off with it. I've even installed an alternator on the saw portion of the mill to charge the onboard battery, to start the engine, run the modified winch to raise and lower the saw and to run 12 volt lights at night if need be. The bandsaw blade will run as much as 6000' pm the way I have the pulley system setup.


----------



## Czech_Made (Jun 2, 2016)

Double J Creations said:


> Yes, the tongue is removable. Along with the wheels also being removed, using the 10 legs over the entire length of the rail bed (5 on each side), I can level the rail bed on uneven ground. Doing this I can leave it on a job site without to much worry of someone making off with it. I've even installed an alternator on the saw portion of the mill to charge the onboard battery, to start the engine, run the modified winch to raise and lower the saw and to run 12 volt lights at night if need be. The bandsaw blade will run as much as 6000' pm the way I have the pulley system setup.



Well thought out.


----------



## Trever (Jun 2, 2016)

Double J Creations said:


> Thanks Tuplin, it's been a long row to hoe building this machine, 8 months in the designing and building of it, but it's going to be well worth it with all the added features for ease of use. This sawmill is hand made, much thought and effort went into the building of it. To see it all come together and to be almost finished makes it all worth while.


Good job and look forward to seeing its completion. I have been contemplating on building one myself one of these days.


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks guy's, looks like I'm not going to be able to work on it for a couple of weeks . I would like to have more time to work on it but things just keep getting in the way. The next hard push to finish will be soon though, I really want to finish this sawmill so I can start making/building things. Here is a hub I cast in aluminum early on in the build, then machined on the lathe.


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 4, 2016)

Just wanted to mention if anyone needs information on building a band sawmill, I'll be glad to help or tell what I know. I have learned from my mistakes, or mistakes from others and went through all the guess work so you won't have to. Pulleys and gear ratio's, leads screws, FPM of the bandsaw blade, what band saw blade to use and where to buy them. There is allot of technical and common since information needed to succeed in building a good working sawmill. I did view many YT videos before I started to build mine, did not find many people willing to help either. But with all of this the proof will be how my sawmill will perform once it is finished and first cuts, which I expect to be spot on, we will see. I have not totaled cost to build this sawmill yet as I have traded some spent some and been given some materials for the build.


----------



## hypnolobster (Jun 4, 2016)

Very nice. I'm starting on mine shortly. I'm overbuilding/futureproofing my rail setup, but the actual head will be a 4 stroke chainsaw mill. It's been a hell of a lot of thinking and research to try and figure out how to get a 3600 rpm engine spinning a shaft 9000 rpm, to spin a chain at the right speed.
What method are you using for the log clamps/stops? Looks like pipe clamps?


----------



## J & L Creations (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, yes I did use pipe clamps, both ends of the clamp, took the cleats out of the slider part of the clamp so as to slide freely on a 3/4" diameter pipe. The log stops I will be using one pipe inside another, nut welded to the side of the outside pipe, hole drilled in it and a bolt to tighten through to the inside pipe. This is all that is left to install on the rail bed before sandblasting and painting. Have a little to do on the saw then set it on the rail for placement of the log stops.


----------



## J & L Creations (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok guys, here is an update on the saw mill. My partner and I worked on the sawmill this last week, 5 long hot days, July 4th through to July the 8th 2016. Took a vacation week. All the fabrication is done to the rail bed and the sawmill itself. Am now in the sandblasting and priming stages of the build. To stay in the shade a bit we first had to build a temporary awning of sorts, then set up a 60 gallon 3 cylinder compressor, built an air dryer out of 4" x 12' and 4" x 7' square tubing, with a 2" x 3' long pipe as a crossover on the top end of both tubes, a filter within, all welded together. Welded tops and bottoms of the square tubing with 1/4" plate steel to plug them off. Drilled and cut 3/4" pipe threads in the plate steel at the bottom end for drains and a few in the side of the two lengths of square tubing for air input and output. Now we have about an 80 or so gallon capacity of air volume. All of that is finished as well, so we can now sandblast and paint with dry air, it works oh so well. I hope to and expect to have the sawmill up and running by the end of the month, if all goes well. We ended up making the tongue a permanent fixture and bracing it, because of it flexing quite a bit. More to come when the sawmill has been completed with first cuts video.


----------



## J & L Creations (Jul 21, 2016)

Well the sawmill has been taken completely apart, everything has been sandblasted, primed and painted. Now going back together with it. Here are some photos.


----------



## J & L Creations (Aug 2, 2016)

The sawmill is painted, all back together and operational, just need to install the front band blade covers and make a few adjustments here and there, then I will be making some first test cuts. Took some close ups of design details incorporated into my sawmill, might help someone here in their design of building one, enjoy.


----------



## J & L Creations (Aug 2, 2016)

More photos.


----------



## J & L Creations (Aug 2, 2016)

More photos.


----------



## J & L Creations (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok guys, my sawmill is cutting. First cuts after adjustments. Still a few adjustments to make, but the sawmill works wonderfully. Although I might add hydraulics to the railbed just to move the mill back and forth, because I'm an old man, it cuts like there is nothing on the railbed. Throws the sawdust out about 10 to 12 feet. No bogging down of the engine either. I could not be more pleased with it's operation.


----------



## kimosawboy (Aug 29, 2016)

What size of motor are you running???


----------



## J & L Creations (Aug 29, 2016)

kimosawboy said:


> What size of motor are you running???


It's an 18 HP Duramax, electric start from www.maxtool.com, the engine is an exact replacement for the Honda engines.


----------



## J & L Creations (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok if all you guys can do me a really big favor. There is a free book of instructions in it for you, on how to build this sawmill, if you go to
http://www.instructables.com/id/My-BIY-Band-Sawmill-Railbed/
and join, vote for me, then go to the bottom of my instructables and download the odt file, this is the free book I wrote. It will open from Open Office or a Gmail account. If it turns out that you can not get the book, I will send it to you, or post it here so it can be downloaded after the contest is over. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 3, 2016)

Put some guards over the front of that blade!


----------



## J & L Creations (Sep 3, 2016)

Mike Van said:


> Put some guards over the front of that blade!


Yes I have them made, just have not installed them yet. Still making adjustments. Also going to cover all the pulley's.


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello all, well I have some bad news. I will no longer hold the name "Double J Creations" I am changing the name to "J & L Creations", my wife and I. I can only mention that I have dissolved my partnership with the one who assisted me with the building of this sawmill and "GAVE" him the sawmill so as to keep the peace. It was my choice that I freely gave it up.
I will leave the old name up for a bit to let everyone know and read this last post here before I change the name forever more.


----------



## olyman (Feb 21, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> Hello all, well I have some bad news. I will no longer hold the name "Double J Creations" I am changing the name to "J & L Creations", my wife and I. I can only mention that I have dissolved my partnership with the one who assisted me with the building of this sawmill and "GAVE" him the sawmill so as to keep the peace. It was my choice that I freely gave it up.
> I will leave the old name up for a bit to let everyone know and read this last post here before I change the name forever more.


THAT, sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. Such a nice machine. Good luck with your future endeavors. You know your wife will make a better partner, you already picked her for the job full time, Joe.


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 22, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Such a nice machine. Good luck with your future endeavors. You know your wife will make a better partner, you already picked her for the job full time, Joe.


Thank you RF383, there is allot of truth to that statement. I have already started building another sawmill with my wife/partner of 40 years and she has supported me all that time. This sawmill will be smaller in size but will be able to cut larger diameter logs, a little different design. I will start a new thread to show a step by step process of the build so all here can build one if they desire to.


----------



## bayard (Feb 22, 2017)

wow thats a bad deal.it looked so good.


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 22, 2017)

bayard said:


> wow thats a bad deal.it looked so good.


Yea, the next one will look even better and easier to operate.


----------



## olyman (Feb 23, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> Yea, the next one will look even better and easier to operate.


and from whatever your EX friend did to you, I can see him coming to your place,, after the new one is finished,, and wanting that one also....take many photos and vids of your new one, please...


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 23, 2017)

Well the sawmill I'm now building, will be a total fabrication and the buying of parts by myself, so my X partner will not have any kind of a claim to it. I will take and post many photos and a few videos of the build.


----------



## olyman (Feb 23, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> Well the sawmill I'm now building, will be a total fabrication and the buying of parts by myself, so my X partner will not have any kind of a claim to it. I will take and post many photos and a few videos of the build.


I think you nuuuuu, what I meant.....


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh yes, I just don't want to say something I might regret later, as my X partner might be watching. I just want to keep the peace with him.


----------



## olyman (Feb 23, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> Oh yes, I just don't want to say something I might regret later, as my X partner might be watching. I just want to keep the peace with him.


me ferstansiiiiiii....I can say what I want tho.. hes a worthless filth....


----------



## J & L Creations (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm just happy I can build another, keeping a positive attitude helps me focus and in turn, this gives me an opportunity to help/show other's how to build a sawmill. A better design than my first at a lower cost.


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 3, 2017)

Anyone here know how to change my forum name?


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 18, 2017)

You should be able to click on your profile & change anything in it - ? Just a few tips & thoughts if you're going to build another mill from someone that did 25+ years back & still uses it - Your bed is way to high, pushing your head in the video you were reaching over your body, needs to be waist high at the most. A guy without support equipment [loader or forklift] could never load a log on your mill manually, just too tall. I can't imagine reaching over the frame & trying to turn a log of any size with a cant hook. My back hurts just thinking about it. The 10 legs make a nice leveling job, but look fragile for turning, moving large ugly logs. Mines not portable, sits under a barn on 4 8' 8x12's I've had it move turning 16 ft 2ft dia oak logs with the machine, 'cause I couldn't turn them manually. Just my 2 cents -


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 18, 2017)

Mike Van said:


> You should be able to click on your profile & change anything in it - ? Just a few tips & thoughts if you're going to build another mill from someone that did 25+ years back & still uses it - Your bed is way to high, pushing your head in the video you were reaching over your body, needs to be waist high at the most. A guy without support equipment [loader or forklift] could never load a log on your mill manually, just too tall. I can't imagine reaching over the frame & trying to turn a log of any size with a cant hook. My back hurts just thinking about it. The 10 legs make a nice leveling job, but look fragile for turning, moving large ugly logs. Mines not portable, sits under a barn on 4 8' 8x12's I've had it move turning 16 ft 2ft dia oak logs with the machine, 'cause I couldn't turn them manually. Just my 2 cents -



Well, I have to agree with that. It's on wheels for the purpose of moving the trailer until an enclosure could be built for it and heavy equipment was available to load, unload and turn logs. But this is all pastence now as I don't have part ownership in the sawmill any longer, I gave my X partner full ownership of it, he's not satisfied with that, now he wants my arms and legs.


----------



## olyman (Mar 18, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> Well, I have to agree with that. It's on wheels for the purpose of moving the trailer until an enclosure could be built for it and heavy equipment was available to load, unload and turn logs. But this is all pastence now as I don't have part ownership in the sawmill any longer, I gave my X partner full ownership of it, he's not satisfied with that, now he wants my arms and legs.


I figured that would happen.. cut that arrogant filth off as soon as possible,, even if you have to gat a lawyer involved.. and if hes that spiteful,,watch your back REALLY close.........


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 18, 2017)

We had no contract so I am not in the least bit worried, still trying to keep the peace with him though.


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 20, 2017)

Mike Van said:


> You should be able to click on your profile & change anything in it - ?






Well Mike I have looked and looked at finding a way to change my profile name and I just don't see it. Who is the moderator or administrator over this site?


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 20, 2017)

Double J Creations said:


> We had no contract so I am not in the least bit worried, still trying to keep the peace with him though.


He sounds "other than peaceful". Does not matter how peaceful you remain. He will remain a bit vile if I get this right, until it becomes needed in his eyes to change. A lawyer may be needed to convince him to cease and desist before he loses what he has gained with the attitude he has had so far. Keep giving He will continue to take IMHO
the present moderator shows on first page below your avatar on the right. Not always one, sometimes more than one tends to vary.


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 20, 2017)

Yea, all I can really do at this point is wait and see. Thanks for the moderator tip. I want to change my forum name so I can be free to post my progress on my newest sawmill design, I've made many of the parts already.


----------



## olyman (Mar 21, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> He sounds "other than peaceful". Does not matter how peaceful you remain. He will remain a bit vile if I get this right, until it becomes needed in his eyes to change. A lawyer may be needed to convince him to cease and desist before he loses what he has gained with the attitude he has had so far. Keep giving He will continue to take IMHO
> the present moderator shows on first page below your avatar on the right. Not always one, sometimes more than one tends to vary.


straight..same I said.. people like him,, wont quit,, until they are forced to........


----------



## J & L Creations (Mar 31, 2017)

Just wanted to thank who ever changed my forum name. Now I can start a new thread with a step by step process of building my newest sawmill.


----------

